# Diablosport Predator Tuner



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Just had a quick question. Does a GTO take 91 octane or 93 octane? I need to know for my tuner


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> Just had a quick question. Does a GTO take 91 octane or 93 octane? I need to know for my tuner


It takes 87, if you want. Personally I run 93. It's supposed to automatically adjust.


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> It takes 87, if you want. Personally I run 93. It's supposed to automatically adjust.


Do you know any good personal tunes? Or is the preset tune pretty good?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I couldn't tell you... my GTO is still stock (...$) but I haven't heard any complaints from any diablosport owners. I would assume the presets are ok if you have very basic bolt ons like a CAI and headers/catback. But I'm sure Jpalamar or Svede would tell you that presets are hack tunes...

Supposedly there are manual overrides with the diablosport. Play around with it while you're out for a ride and see what works better. What do you know about Stoichiometry?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I honestly don't know that much about the handhelds. I'm sure the tunes they come with are much better then stock, but since each car runs a little differently, I'm sure each of them can be tweaked.


----------

